# Any Bait or lure for **** better than the other in N.D??



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm from South Louisiana and just moved to Minot... I'm trying to see if anybody has anything that has produced for them.. In LA we use honeybuns , sweetbreads ect. and have better results than high doller lures or baits??? Any input will help thanks.. jaime


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Fish scraps work well, as does canned mackeral or sardines.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Marshmallows work great :sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Jack mack and fish oil in a flip top bottle is all I use.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

ND trapper has it right for up here. Same stuff I'd used for years.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks , In south louisiana we stay away from fish products because trapping in swamps you tend to get more trash in you lines like " nutria rat& possum"... but I'll deff use jack mack & fish heads


----------

